# the kittens at 3 weeks old



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

aren't they the cutest you've seen all day?


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Memories.......


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Look how proud and sleek Momma is. I will take the one with the cream blaze, k, thks.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Oh boy has your momma kitty got a face like my Rotten one


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

The kittens are adorable and the mama kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oooooooh how precious! I love it when their liddle ears are still on the sides of thier liddle heads!

Momma looks really good!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, how sweet they are! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you all! today the playing and fighting has began, i have found the kittens fighting like bears, they were so sweet


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Are they born with nails like that? It's pretty amazing, if so.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Their nails are like little razors! I always clipped my kittens' nails. They love to climb up your (ouch!) bare legs to get on your lap! 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes that is what little kittens nails look like. 

When I went to my sons graduation I had on a dress for once and noticed I had tiny scratches all over my legs! Not attractive but made me laugh. 

Sigh.. your kittens are so cute.. I want to scoop them up and snuggle them.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE! Bless!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

today we started walking normal! i am still in shock!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Like all babies, they grow up too fast! I LOVE kittens! :luv Well, don't we all?


----------

